# Cool Edit Pro Problem



## ruffypaul (14. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute ...

Ich hab folgendes equipment  :

MICRO : RODE NT 1 a
Mikrofonvorverstärker : Art Tube MP Röhren ...
Soundkarte : TERRATEC PHASE 22
Mickrokabel : CORDIAL CTM 10 FM-SW
Klinkenkabel : CORDIAL CTI 6 PP-SW
KOPFHÖHRER : BEHRINGER HPS 2000
Kopfhörerverstärker: BEHRINGER HA400
INsert Kabel : CORDIAL CFY 3 VPP
Sonstiges : Popkiller [K&M] , Microstativ [MILLENIUM MS-2005]
Software: Adobe Audition [ Cool Edit Pro 2.1 ]

Jetzt hab ich folgendes Problem mit Cool Edit Pro :

Ich hab alles angeschlossen !, es nimmt auf ,ABER nur auf einer seite ! 
Hier hab euch ein Bild gemacht !







Könnt ihr mir helfen ? , Bedanke mich im vorraus !!


----------



## Afrokalypse (24. Januar 2007)

geht von deinem Preamp n monokabel an das interface?also hat das kabel einen ring oder 2 am stecker?


----------

